# Opinion for $100 real JD 826, good condition



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm hesitant to buy a real John Deere 826, circa around 1983, garage kept, good running condition, look good, no rust.

I have machines I'm flipping, machines I'm keeping, machines I need to make a decision on to keep or sell.

I own a Murray Craftsman 10/29 with a 16" impeller and the backup to that, a real 1983 JD 1032, and a Noma 5/24, Ariens ST522, one of the two latter will be up for sale, another 2 5hp I'm selling, 2 8hp I'm selling, a nice Dynamark and a light easy to manuever older 15-20 yrs 8hp MTD, keeping a 8hp 1975 Yardman Snowbird with the front auger sticking out that I'm going to use for the EOD.

I love the power, lightweight, and the quickness of the 8hp MTD and would like to keep it to replace the Ariens and the Noma but hesitant to keep the MTD because it has a lot of use on it, bought it for a flip. If the 5hp engine goes on the 24" Noma I can always power up with a 212cc Predator, or do I keep my 22" Ariens? The Noma has a very high front housing, 20"? with a 12" impeller.

Do I buy the JD for a flip? After spending the time going through it, do I keep it to replace one of the lighter 5hp which I don't want to do, I LOVE the quickness and lightness of the 5hp compared to the 10hp. Don't see a reason to keep the JD 8hp to sell the JD 10hp? Both are about the same weight though a 26" is easier to manuever than the 32". Or should I? The JD 10hp runs perfect with so little use on it by the original purchaser. But the old real JD, not Murray JD or Ariens JD, parts are expensive and harder to find.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I'd get rid of the MTD. The 826 is a sweetheart and I'd go with it in a heartbeat, having had 2 of em in the past. You will not regret it.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

GoBlowSnow said:


> I'd get rid of the MTD. The 826 is a sweetheart and I'd go with it in a heartbeat, having had 2 of em in the past. You will not regret it.


The 1032 is not only a working beast but it's so front heavy it's a beast to handle. Hard to push down on the handles and lift up the front to turn, I'm going to put wheels on it, going to HAVE to put wheels on it!

How is the 826? Handling, power, clogging, deep snow, wet snow

Because of the short chute my 1032 doesn't throw far.

You have an original JD, not a manufactured Ariens "D" or Murray "TRS"?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes. I had the original JDs. 826s and a 1032. I currently have a TRS1032 (Murray built) which I have loaned to one of my church buildings.


----------

